# Can You buy a frame only Synpase for 2016?



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

A good friend of mine in Italy bought and raced (fondos) Synapse last year and raved about it. I have been riding Pinarello's for the last 5 years. Love my F8, but its getting to be too race geometry for my older body. 

So, looking at the Synapse for the relaxed Geo. I have a brand new Di2 kit with Durace C50 wheels and Pro Carbon bar and stem sitting collecting dust. Would like to buy just the frame but it does not seem possible for a 2016 model.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Not sure what size frame you take, but there are quite a few of these on eBay:

cannondale synapse carbon in Bicycle Frames | eBay 

The 2014 and later are all the same design, so look for a 2014 and beyond.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I did look there first and was not sure on how the spec's have differed over the last few years. The 16 version has a new fork design?

I'm looking for a 56cm size


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

crewman said:


> I did look there first and was not sure on how the spec's have differed over the last few years. The 16 version has a new fork design?
> 
> I'm looking for a 56cm size


Not sure about the "new" fork design. From what I can see, there aren't any differences between 2014, 2015, 2016 except for colors.

There are two 56cm frames listed as 2015, but I believe the BBQ one is a 2014 - it's the same color scheme as my 2014.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Remember, those newer, '15'16 Synapse frames are disc brake.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I know you can in the U.S. because I priced them. I believe it is $2200 for the frameset or something like that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Remember, those newer, '15'16 Synapse frames are disc brake.


Not all of them. There are still disc and rim brake versions in the lineup:

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductFamily?Id=b96c94d6-6537-46ec-8189-d0d717b8725a


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you compared the geometries?

How many spacers under the stem on the F8?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I just purchased a 2016 SS Evo Hi-Mod Team frameset here in the U.S. Call your local Cannondale dealer and ask them to ask their Cannondale rep. Answer should be yes for a Synapse frameset.


----------

